# AC motor voltage vs current?



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

Assuming a constant Volts/Hertz ratio without field weakening and no changes in torque, yes, they reduce their output voltage. Although PWM controllers don't exactly step down the voltage, they just reduce their average pulse width so the average terminal voltage is lower.


----------

